# Need help on DogeCoin mining.



## Dimaggio1103

So I thought my first trip into mining should be something simple and not worth much/easy to mine. Saw the Doge article and jumped in. I however have two problems.

1. My 270X is only pulling around 100 kh/s

2. i cannot setup the Dogecoin wallet. I downloaded the program but I get a out of sync error, and also not sure how to setup the wallet to receive coins once I earn them.

Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## Mirotvorez113

I do not remember the config for 7870, but here is my 400khs config for 7850. You will need to experiment with thread concurrency and overclocks.

setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
cgminer --scrypt -o poolort -u user -p pass -I 18 --thread-concurrency 10000 --lookup-gap 2 --scan-time 60 --expiry 1 --queue 0 -g 1 --worksize 256 --gpu-engine 1150 --gpu-memclock 1250 --gpu-powertune 20

To get the Dogecoin wallet to sync insert the following into dogecoin.conf in the dogecoin-qt-v11 folder.

rpcuser=doge
rpcpassword=wow
addnode=67.205.20.10
addnode=162.243.113.110
rpcport=22555
server=1
daemon=1

Copy dogecoin.conf from the folder and paste it into user/appdata/roaming/dogecoin. Reboot and open up the client, it should start syncing.


----------



## selk22

If I just let mine sit for about 10 minutes it started to sync


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Ok the wallet is in sync, but how do I get my money to go to it? I have about 4k coins in the pool server, but not sure how to get them to my dogewallet.

Also still having issues with only getting about 80kh/s I tried different intensities and settings. Even a driver install.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Ok the wallet is in sync, but how do I get my money to go to it? I have about 4k coins in the pool server, but not sure how to get them to my dogewallet.
> 
> Also still having issues with only getting about 80kh/s I tried different intensities and settings. Even a driver install.


Uninstall all video drivers and do a clean install of the latest WHQL driver.

Goto your pool, my account, sent the payment address to your wallet address. Use auto payment if you want to get paid every once a while, manua cashout if you want the coins now.

Search up litecoin hardware, open the hardware comparision chart and find the optimal setting for 270X (7870)


----------



## Eggy88

Is the only difference between litecoin mining and Dogecoin mining the Pool and the Wallet? Say i have a rig running with 3 7970's mining Litecoin with GUIMiner, can i just change the pool to a Dogecoin pool and it's up and running or do i need to change something else?


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Is the only difference between litecoin mining and Dogecoin mining the Pool and the Wallet? Say i have a rig running with 3 7970's mining Litecoin with GUIMiner, can i just change the pool to a Dogecoin pool and it's up and running or do i need to change something else?


Make sure the address points to the right pool, and your worker(s) username and password are correct, and that is all the changes you have to do, since they're both 'scrypt' based coins.


----------



## tehmaggot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Is the only difference between litecoin mining and Dogecoin mining the Pool and the Wallet? Say i have a rig running with 3 7970's mining Litecoin with GUIMiner, can i just change the pool to a Dogecoin pool and it's up and running or do i need to change something else?


As Maian said, all you need to change is the host and possibly the worker name/password.

Which pool are you considering using? I'm using fast-pool right now and it's working out alright. I've made about 40k doges in the past 24 hours (or less, haven't kept track).


----------



## Eggy88

Im using Dogehouse atm. All pools are reporting mid 70kh/s on one of my 7970's but the program is showing 500kh/s. Is this normal?


----------



## tehmaggot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Im using Dogehouse atm. All pools are reporting mid 70kh/s on one of my 7970's but the program is showing 500kh/s. Is this normal?


70kh/s sounds like 2D clocks. Are you sure all of the miner programs are showing much higher than that? However, the hash rates on the remote end are often incorrect. I don't think it's normal for them to be _that_ incorrect though.


----------



## Jaapi

Hello, i got the latest wqhl driver for my 7950 but i am only getting 14khash\s
No dogecoins in my wallet yet
what could be wrong?


gpu usage is 100% all the time


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaapi*
> 
> Hello, i got the latest wqhl driver for my 7950 but i am only getting 14khash\s
> No dogecoins in my wallet yet
> what could be wrong?
> 
> 
> gpu usage is 100% all the time


Try setting the parameters (intensity and so on) in a config file named CGMINER.CFG that's what did it for me.


----------



## mybadomen

*See if this Guide i wrote helps you. Its made to be easy to understand:* http://www.mediafire.com/download/wlu6czc46re7whz/Begginers+Guide+to+Alt+Coin+Mining+by+MybadOmen.pdf
*
Also try and see if this helps and this should work for your 7950*. --thread-concurrency 8192 -I 13 -w 256 -g 2

The rest is messing with your Core and Memory settings which takes a while.Best advice for that is Google CGminer settings for 7950 and look what people are running for clock and Memory speeds. Most likely you can do better then what they have but it takes a while tweaking as a tiny change can mean a huge difference. Also make sure your NOT using cgminer later then 3.7.0 as the newest ones don't support GPU's but only ASICS.

*Hope This Helps:*

*MybadOmen*


----------



## Jaapi

Thank you, kind Sirs

Verstuurd vanaf mijn Find 5 met Tapatalk 4


----------



## Cavi Mike

I had no desire to bother with any type of crytpocurrency until dogecoin. This is so stupid it's awesome. I hope they make some physical dogecoins because I want some.


----------



## Jaapi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavi Mike*
> 
> I had no desire to bother with any type of crytpocurrency until dogecoin. This is so stupid it's awesome. I hope they make some physical dogecoins because I want some.


me too.

Other question, when does the dogecoin display in your wallet? i have been mining this day with a 540kh/s
got my config file in my wallet

edit: looks like i haven`t found a block yet


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaapi*
> 
> me too.
> 
> Other question, when does the dogecoin display in your wallet? i have been mining this day with a 540kh/s
> got my config file in my wallet
> 
> edit: looks like i haven`t found a block yet


Are you solo mining? Or in a pool?

IF a pool is the answer then you need to set up a payout with that pool or else do manual payouts every time.


----------



## abdidas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Uninstall all video drivers and do a clean install of the latest WHQL driver.
> 
> Goto your pool, my account, sent the payment address to your wallet address. Use auto payment if you want to get paid every once a while, manua cashout if you want the coins now.
> 
> Search up litecoin hardware, open the hardware comparision chart and find the optimal setting for 270X (7870)


Doesn't the miner work with nvidia drivers?

Yesterday I installed latest nvidia driver 331.82

When I run the miner it crashed


----------



## Jaapi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Are you solo mining? Or in a pool?
> 
> IF a pool is the answer then you need to set up a payout with that pool or else do manual payouts every time.


i`m in a pool, do i need to link my wallet in the settings?

edit: in the transaction tab in pools website i`ve got a couple thousand credits but i don`t know my payment adress


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaapi*
> 
> i`m in a pool, do i need to link my wallet in the settings?
> 
> edit: in the transaction tab in pools website i`ve got a couple thousand credits but i don`t know my payment adress


Under the Much recieve tab in the wallet, set up a new address and put that address in the appropriate field in the pool account setting. label it as the pool name so you can keep track of things.


----------



## Jaapi

I am so blind sometimes. Thank you

Sent from my Find5


----------

